# Kobraschuppen



## dahero (10. März 2008)

Huhu,

wollte mal fragen wo ihr eure Kobraschuppen farmt.

Habe gestern 1-2 Stunden gefarmt und 1 bekommen, dass kann ja wohl nicht richtig sein =P

Tipps plz ^.~

grüße, Almy


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. März 2008)

doch das ist richtig. deshalb werden bei den rezepten auch nur so kleine mengen benötigt und die sind im ah so teuer.

entweder nagrand sw die schlangen auf dem plateau oder in schattenmondtal die kobras bei den nagas im norden.


----------



## config (12. März 2008)

also ich farm in nagrand im westen auf dem plateu mal gut 10 schuppen in einer stunde wenn es gut läuft.


----------



## Scharamo (12. März 2008)

config schrieb:


> also ich farm in nagrand im westen auf dem plateu mal gut 10 schuppen in einer stunde wenn es gut läuft.



sign. Jede 2te-4te Schlange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und die Vögle da oben fliegen auch nur weg und greifen dich nicht an.


----------



## dahero (12. März 2008)

Super, werde ich heute mal testen in Nargrand! Danke.


----------



## Liverflukes (28. März 2008)

Jup, Nagrand. Schattenmondtal hab ich wie ein blöder 2h für 4 gefarmt und in Nagrand droppen sie super. Zumindest die letzten male 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N - Nazjatar (1. April 2008)

Also, ich bin Schurke und farme im Schattenmondtal, einfach durch die Höhle schleichen bis 2 Nagas kommen, drinnen sind viele von denen unterwegs, geht sehr schnell und man kann sie gut verkaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thunderlady (15. Mai 2008)

Ich farm die meistens im Schattenmond hinter altar der shatar^^ da du eigentlich für alle rezepte wo du diese schuppen brauchst urluft brauchst kannste da ideal urluft farmen und dann noch nebenbei schuppen wobei da die droprate echt scheiße is^^


----------



## Orixas (18. Mai 2008)

hm, also ich farm die im schattenmondtal , ca da wo die aldor ihren stützpunkt haben und hab nach ner halben stunde meist 4-6 schuppen , wo ist das plateau in nagrand den eigentlich ?


----------



## Derbösetaure (19. Mai 2008)

Orixas schrieb:


> hm, also ich farm die im schattenmondtal , ca da wo die aldor ihren stützpunkt haben und hab nach ner halben stunde meist 4-6 schuppen , wo ist das plateau in nagrand den eigentlich ?



also meine erfahrung ist das die kobras und schattenschlangen im schattenmondtal öfter droppen, dafür weniger zu finden sind bzw mehr andere mobs im weg stehen. sobald man aber ein epic flgmount hat ist das farmen dort ertragreicher imo.
nagrand plateu is ne schöne sache weil man halt keine extra mobs killen muss, dafür droppen die (mir zumindest) seltener und sobald 2 leute da sind kannste gutes farmen vergessen weil man dann immer nur 2 minuten farmt und dann 5 minuten auf respawn wartet


----------



## Thef (11. Juli 2008)

Derbösetaure schrieb:


> also meine erfahrung ist das die kobras und schattenschlangen im schattenmondtal öfter droppen, dafür weniger zu finden sind bzw mehr andere mobs im weg stehen. sobald man aber ein epic flgmount hat ist das farmen dort ertragreicher imo.
> nagrand plateu is ne schöne sache weil man halt keine extra mobs killen muss, dafür droppen die (mir zumindest) seltener und sobald 2 leute da sind kannste gutes farmen vergessen weil man dann immer nur 2 minuten farmt und dann 5 minuten auf respawn wartet



Jepp Schattenmondtal farme ich sie auch. Momentane Droprate nach MEINER Erfahrung, alle 8-10 Kobras eine Schuppe gekürschnert. 
Nagrand hab ichs noch nie versucht. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal ausprobieren und vergleichen =)


----------



## Kwatamehn (16. Juli 2008)

Thef schrieb:


> Jepp Schattenmondtal farme ich sie auch. Momentane Droprate nach MEINER Erfahrung, alle 8-10 Kobras eine Schuppe gekürschnert.
> Nagrand hab ichs noch nie versucht. Vielleicht sollte ich das mal ausprobieren und vergleichen =)




Ich find das Plateau in Nagtrand auch am idealsten.

Verbinde das immer mit 2 Dailys.

"Vorteil verschaffen" oder wie das heisst, wo man Netherrückstände brauchst -
geht gut bei den Grollhufen in Nagrand wo man halt nebenbei Leder oder auch Grollhufleder bekommt.

Oder gleich die Schlangen farmen...Schuppen,Leder und Netherrückstände für die Daily.
Meist hab ich bis ich die 8 Nehterrückstände hab, dann auch 3-4 Kobraschuppen und ich brauch die mom. nur zum verkaufen^^

Dann schnell zu dem "Berg" unten und noch "Multiphasenvermessung" erledigen.

Die Route mach ich an Farmtagen immer am Ende (nach den Sonnenbrunneninsel-Dailys), nach der
Vermessung sofort nach Shatt, abgeben, Portal nach OG und alles ins AH oder Bank.


----------



## Fratley (18. Juli 2008)

Dito, genauso wie mein Vorposter. Mach ich in der Regel um die Dailies in Ruhe ausklingen zu lassen.
Dauert zwar etwas länger, als wenn man beim Multiphasenvermessen einfach ein paar Grollhufe umlegt, aber dafür kommt wirklich ein gutes Zubrot bei rum. Beim letzten mal erst auf 8 Netherrückstände 6 Kobraschuppen gehabt (erstere sind aber auch wirklich mies gedroppt ^^).


----------



## b1ubb (25. August 2008)

hab am samstag gefarmt

in 15 min - 4 drops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und hatte meine AP verzauberung auf meine neuen Hosen - JUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (25. August 2008)

Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, ich habe auch etliche Stunden mit Farmen verbracht, bis es mir zu blöd wurde und ich sie dann gekauft habe. Da hat man schneller das Gold gefarmt, wie die Schuppen, meine persönliche Einschätzung ist, dass die Droprate noch niedriger ist, als sie es z.B. vor einem Jahr war.

MfG


----------



## DiLuCa (25. August 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Da hast du aber Glück gehabt, ich habe auch etliche Stunden mit Farmen verbracht, bis es mir zu blöd wurde und ich sie dann gekauft habe. Da hat man schneller das Gold gefarmt, wie die Schuppen, meine persönliche Einschätzung ist, dass die Droprate noch niedriger ist, als sie es z.B. vor einem Jahr war.
> 
> MfG



Da hast wohl ziemlich pech gehabt.

Ich mache die Kürchner-Daily immer auf der Zwielichthöhe bei den Schlangen nachdem ich die  Mutiphasenvermessungsdaily in Nagrand gemacht habe. Brauche dafür nie länger als 20-25 Minuten und es fallen neben dem normalen Leder, den 16g für den Q auch meistens noch 2-3 kobraschuppen ab (bei uns 40g im AH).


----------



## Waldman (25. August 2008)

Ja gut ich geh nicht extra für die Quest farmen, das mache ich nebenher, wo ich mich gerade befinde, das reicht auch aus... hatte früher auch mehr Erfolg bei den Schuppen und dann verlief es auf einmal schleppend. Aber werde das mal wieder ins Auge fassen, wobei ich für mich aktuell keine mehr brauche... aber sowas kann man immer mal vorrätig haben, noch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (2. September 2008)

Farme auch dort, und die Rate schwankt, wie das halt immer so ist. Geduld mitbringen .. ^^


----------



## Waldman (10. September 2008)

Also nach den letzten Erkenntnissen farme ich dort wieder und man bekommt im Regelfall beim farmen der Netherrückstände wirklich so etwa 3 Schuppen, mittlerweile habe ich das wieder aufgegeben, weil sich die Dinger auf der Bank sammeln ...


----------



## dragon1 (11. September 2008)

naja bei mir warens in 3h 17 schuppen in nagrand
also echt viel kohle^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (12. September 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> naja bei mir warens in 3h 17 schuppen in nagrand
> also echt viel kohle^^




Nojo...nur bei mir am Server kauft die selten wer.

Also 2-3 Stk ins AH stellen wenn wenig drin ist ok, aber würdest du 17 Stk reinstellen (natürlich schon einzeln), würdest du auf der Hälfte ode rmehr sitzenbleiben.

Sooft werden die halt nicht gebraucht - da ist Lederfarmen.

Klar kriegt man bei den Schlangen auch, aber woanders effektiver.

Also meine Daily-Farm-Gold-Route ist mom. so:

Multiphasenvermessung in Nagrand - 2-3x um Berg rum.

Sind Dämonen in unmittelbarer Nähe werden die mitgenommen zwecks Schattenpartikel, genauso Grollhufe zwecks Netherrückstände (und Leder)

Im Normalfall hab ich bis ich mit Multiphasenvermessung fertig bin, noch keine 8 Netherrückstände.

Dann zum Plateau und Schlangen solange man die Netherrückstände voll hat (+Leder + 1-2 Schuppen).


Zusätzlich oder alternativ in die Nethermine in Schattenmond.

Da muss man die Netherminenschinder zwecks Daily dezimieren, zusätzlich diese Kisten, Kristalle und Bälge der Netherschinderminen.

Ist zwar auch relativ monoton, aber da kommt einiges an Leder zusammen - wenn man Glück hat, sind da andere unterwegs, die die Schinder meucheln, aber keine Kürschner sind - da kommt man ganz entspannt auf Tonnen von Leder^^

Also eigentlich nix mehr gezielt farmen - is mir einfach zu blöd.


So, war etwas offtopic - aber nur mal so^^


----------



## Waldman (15. September 2008)

richtig, die nachfrage und das angebot bestimmen den preis


----------

